# Need some 1 wk old calf advice.



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

So I brought home a 3 day old Holstein calf on Monday. He’s 8 days old and the sweetest guy ever! He’s getting a full bottle two times a day and picked up drinking out of a bucket super fast, although I’ve decided to continue feeding with the bottle because I think/heard that it would be better for him. Anyway, I’ve heard/read soooo many different stories on introducing water. When, how much at a time, etc. He found the goats water and started going after it big time so I ran in there and stopped him not knowing if he could get hurt by drinking too much. He has a huge appetite and I’m afraid to let him have too much. Can anyone share with me how and when they introduced water?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully he got his colostrum..... 

You can have clean water access for the calf anytime.... if he needs it.... he can go to it... let him drink what he wants...as it helps keep him hydrated ...it is important with calves.... if it doesn't effect his feedings habits...he should be.... A....OK :wink:

Cute calf there.... :thumb:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

water is fine, let him go for it !!! 

I know of a newborn calf that lived for a whole week on water because it's mother died, and the owners were not there, he grew in to a big bullock but was always a little dumb, (obviously colostrum lack) I know because they gave him to me


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

The dairy that I got this little feller from doesn't let them go untill the third day so they can get colostrom. I got to see the mom and all the other lovely ladies too. I only with I could have another one! Thanks guys!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW! He's cute!  
did you go to Delta to get him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The dairy that I got this little feller from doesn't let them go untill the third day so they can get colostrom


 That is really good..... some of our dairy farmers around here in California... are not nice...if it is a bull calf...they rip it from the mom... and not even get it colostrum....sale it to someone and lie... that it got colostrum.....when it in actuality did not... you are very lucky.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh pam thats terrible! 

I gotta say, I've been to both CA and WI, Wisconsin cows are the real happy cows! lol


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Also, in my oppinion, he probably could us more than two bottles a day. That's the standard feeding dairies use to cut costs and then wean as soon as possible. It's funny to me that the Holstien calves are subject to the same feedings of the Jersey calves only they are 20+ lbs. heavier. Would he survive? Of course, but he is probably hungry and thirsty still. My calves get 3 times a day feedings until they are at least 2 months-usually longer, and then I switch to a bottle and a half twice a day until I start weaning. Makes for much happier healthy calves. He's such a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> oh pam thats terrible!
> 
> I gotta say, I've been to both CA and WI, Wisconsin cows are the real happy cows! lol


 Yes ...California suppose to have "Happy Cows".....but... these breeders rather have the milk/colostrum for the heifers...or human consumption... than anything else...I have also seen.... the bull calves ...tied on a short lead on a hay bale ...and out in the nasty weather.... it is disgusting and sad.......

There are some dairies ...that do let the bull calves have colostrum.... I like those farms.....and we know of one big Dairy Farmer... that in fact ..have "Happy Cows"....they have installed water beds for them.....now that is spoiled.... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

water beds? how does that work?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.... here is... a link to a dairy far away...but you can get ..the idea.... :wink:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> AW! He's cute!
> did you go to Delta to get him?


Ya, from Delta. Had to get up and feed at like 4 in the morning to be able to get there and back and to work by 11 but it was totally worth it. 



Anna said:


> Also, in my oppinion, he probably could us more than two bottles a day.


My husband and I work mon-fri and live too far out to come home and feed at lunch. Do you think it would hurt him to have more than one full bottle at a time?

Hubby and I spent 5 hours re-insulating Rex's house today. It is oh so nice and comfee, but Pam... if he thinks he's getting a waterbed...


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I think so, he might not take much more than a bottle for a little while though. I would fix two and see what he'll take.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I raise bottle calves year round, or so it feels like it, lol. I feed one full bottle in the AM and one in the PM. Water, feed and hay from the get go. If I may ask..what are your intentions for your new baby (just curious) Here's an excellent webpage:

http://feedingbabycalves.com/default.aspx


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I cant wait to look at that site after I go feed! My intentions are to raise him (play with him, brush him, love him!  ) untill about 18 months. Then he will move on to my freezer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have raised 2 bottle calves now - and I was told to only give a bottle twice a day - even to my big 125# at birth calf (Angus) because they will overeat and get scours, dehydrate, and well ... not good things  I always have hay and water available from the start and then I introduce Stretena calf grain (Purina product i believe) at night at about 2 weeks of age and then work them up to full rations. I have had wonderful success with this feeding regiment and will continue it when i do calves again


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

There are so many oppinions on raising calves. I raise Jersey and Holstiens for show, my granddaddy is dairy farmer. I was part of a dairy conference 2 years in a row now at the national dairy expo in Madison, WI. Twice now I've elected my focus to be on calf management and rearing. Research is consistantly showing that calves on "Accelerated feedings" are healthier and more productive animals later on. The US has fallen behind in this area and has one of the highest calf mortality rates.

The gallon a day works, it is enough, and heaven knows thousands of calves have been reared this way and done well. The history behind this standard though is that limiting milk intake encourages the intake of the cheaper solid foods. Get the babies good and hungry and they HAVE to eat. Is this our focus when raising our calves? Not usually as hobby farmers.

On most dairy farms- it's hard to see the long term effects of feeding more and more often becuase it means more money up front- which sadly- most dairy farms just don't have. But it IS better for the calves. For someone just hand rearing a calf that wants to keep him fat and happy? It's feasable. I've raised my show string on this method for 3 years with AMAZING results. I also visted several larger farms that have switched- also just a world of difference. The dairy standard just isn't fair to enforce on all calves. For a calf that is going in the freezer that should gain weight quickly, I think this is also ideal.

This is a great article based more on the dairy side of things but I think you'll see the growth chart speaks for it's self. http://www.extension.org/pages/Feeding_ ... Production

I feed whole milk- not replacer so my milk solids are not increased as sugested, but my calves get double that standard. My calves rarely scour...much less than the calves at the dairy. The biggest cause for scours are enviromental stressors and poor milk replacer quality. I wish I could find those New Zealand studies they showed at the conference... I'll do some digging. I like knowing WHY we do the things we do, and for me conventional calf rearing just doesnt make sense. That's my soap box spill for now.

Just my 2 cents and something to think on. I know that's much more than you probably ever wanted to think about with your new little guy! lol Good luck


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow thanks Anna! 
your a wealth of information.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Very interesting - off to read the article. Thank you!! This is the first time that we had calves and so I am totally new to all of it ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> wow thanks Anna!
> your a wealth of information.


 I agree...wow... that is good to know....thank you.... :hi5:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Aww, thank you. I hope it's helpfull. It was truely eye opening for me.Dairy is in my blood and my passion- goats just let me do more on a smaller scale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Anna...You rock! Thank you so much for the info and the web site! I want to know everything there is to know about this little guy! He isnt just for meat in the freezer. He'll be my learning tool, my entertainment, my workout, etc.  
A dairy conference...that sounds so fun.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

we raise calves here too...or we did til we got a couple of sick ones last fall...Anyhow we give water, and hay free choice from the start, then add in Calf Manna at two weeks til they are eating a bucket full a day then wean from the bottle, it works for us. They get three bottles for the first week we have them then two til weaning. We feed Early Morning, Late Afternoon, and then at Bedtime.


----------

